

999 business ideas. - humanlever
http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/02/999ideas.html?cid=148725353#comments

======
CalmQuiet
Lots of chaff to sift through to get to the wheat... but it's at least an
interesting display of divergent thinking.

Worth keeping in view is the reminder at page top: "Ideas are a dime a dozen.
The money is in the execution."

------
mikeyur
What scares me is that 10 of the 'business ideas' are twitter-related,
therefore relying on the service.

~~~
CalmQuiet
10 out of 999 is not too many.

